# ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif



## Steffen90 (31. Juli 2007)

moin.
als ich lerztes wochenende fischen war sind mir die vielen
amerikanischen flußkrebse im see aufgefallen!
da es schon den zweiten tag würstchen gab hab ich mir gedacht... wieso nicht die krebse essen?! also ab heim gaskocker und knobisoße geholt....
abens haben wir uns dann auf krebsfang begeben. 
in einer stunde hatten wir 60 krebse gesammelt.
dann kamen ein paar andere angler vorbei und frageten WAS WOLLT IHR DENN MIT DENEN?!
wir nur so essen 
daraufhin schüttelten sie den kopf und gingen weiter.
naja... ich hab dann einen topf mit wasser aufgestellt und als es gekocht hat 6 krebse reingeworfen.... sie färbten sich wunderbar rot! richtig lecker sah das aus!
nach ca. 5 minuten waren sie gar. raus damit auf einen teller und losgepult. in den scheren war leider nicht allzuviel fleisch aber im schwanz dafür umso mehr!
ich kann euch nur sagen LECKER!!!:k allerdings sind 20 krebse pro person pflicht man will ja auch satt werden! allerdings hat die ganze sache einen haken.... man hat danach schöööön rote finger:q
aber ich kanns nur emfehlen!!! ein richtig lecker essen fast zum nulltarif! ausedem wird man so der krebsplage herr:q
also probierts mal aus!

ps. mit wollhandkrabben könnt ich mir das ganze auch vorstellen... in den scheren und beinen müsste genug fleisch sein!


----------



## FisherMan66 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

Eigentlich ne super Idee, wenn nur dieses "Hungrig-Essen" bei den kleinen Dingern nicht wäre. 
Schade, dass unsere Gewässer nichts garnelenähnliches beherrbergen.

Bei mir am Wasser geht dass leider nicht, da hier Krebse nicht entnommen werden dürfen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

Ich versuche auch schon die ganze Zeit den zweibeinigen Kormoranen zu verklickern, dass Wollhandkrabben schmecken.

Gaaanz ohne Hintergedanken versteht sich


----------



## punkarpfen (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ne super Idee, wenn nur dieses "Hungrig-Essen" bei den kleinen Dingern nicht wäre.
> Schade, dass unsere Gewässer nichts garnelenähnliches beherrbergen.


Doch, Bachflohkrebse. :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch schon die ganze Zeit den zweibeinigen Kormoranen zu verklickern, dass Wollhandkrabben schmecken.
> 
> Gaaanz ohne Hintergedanken versteht sich



gib Rezept, dann muß ich die nicht immer zertreten.


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> gib Rezept, dann muß ich die nicht immer zertreten.



Da kannst Du ganz normale Krebsrezepte nehmen oder halt
wie oben in Salzwasser kochen und dann mit Knofisauce.


----------



## gismowolf (1. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

@Steffen90
Ich probiere sie auch schon einige Jahre aus und sie schmecken immer noch#6!!


----------



## Steffen90 (1. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*



gismowolf schrieb:


> @Steffen90
> Ich probiere sie auch schon einige Jahre aus und sie schmecken immer noch#6!!


oha... das sind reichlich|bigeyes
bei dem anblick bekomm ich richtig hunger!!!:k:k


----------



## Gralf (1. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

Mir hat man erzählt Wollhandkrabben sind nichts vernünftiges zum Essen. Man könnte die ja tonnenweise hier aus dem Rhein holen. Aber nicht mal die Chinarestaurants können was damit anfangen.


----------



## fkpfkp (2. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

"Aber nicht mal die Chinarestaurants können was damit anfangen."

Das müssen aber komische Chinarestaurants bei euch sein.... Bei uns gibts nen Fischer, der macht sein Hauptgeschäft mittlerweile mit den Dingern.... Abnehmer: China-Restaurants


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

Da muss ich doch glatt Wollhandkrabben im Vereinssee aussetzen  wette die werden ich freuen


----------



## punkarpfen (2. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

Dann gibt es bald Wallerschreck im China Restaurant. #h:r


----------



## Taxidermist (25. August 2007)

*AW: ein richtiges Angleressen fast zum nulltarif*

Im Bach vor meiner Haustüre(Elsenz) haben ca.10 Angler vor 2Jahren 400kg Amikrebse gefangen.Ein paar Jahre vorher sind hier auch die Kormorane eingefallen,und wenn keine
Fische mehr da sind um die Krebse zu fressen,kommt`s halt zu so was.
Inzwischen gibt es 2x jährlich öffentliches Krebsfischen fürn 10er am Tag,wird dann im
Gemeinde Käseblättchen angekündigt.
Ich hab mal von einem Jungen aus dem Dorf einen Eimer bekommen,da waren über 20cm
Krebse dabei,wo es sich auch lohnte die Scheren zu knacken.Wie Mini Hummer,Lecker!!!

Gruß Taxidermist


----------

